# Omnia Labs



## bvs (Jul 24, 2018)

Feedback on Omnia Labs​Looking for feedback on Omnia Labs, they are based in the USA

Got some recently but havent tried any yet. Packaging is about as good as ive ever seen over here. Vials in boxes with nice labels and a scratch section where you can verify the product number online


----------



## Chillinlow (Jul 25, 2018)

bvs said:


> Looking for feedback on Omnia Labs, they are based in the USA
> 
> Got some recently but havent tried any yet. Packaging is about as good as ive ever seen over here. Vials in boxes with nice labels and a scratch section where you can verify the product number online



Packaging means nothing at all, have seen fake gear with packaging better then stiff from Walgreens with better directions and fake as hell


----------



## bvs (Jul 25, 2018)

i know packaging means nothing, but in this part of the world its rare for stuff to even have good labels, let alone boxes and online verification


----------



## dgs70425 (Jul 30, 2018)

bvs said:


> Looking for feedback on Omnia Labs, they are based in the USA
> 
> Got some recently but havent tried any yet. Packaging is about as good as ive ever seen over here. Vials in boxes with nice labels and a scratch section where you can verify the product number online



Let us know how it works out when you try the stuff.


----------



## dgs70425 (Jul 30, 2018)

I'm interested in learning of some good sources myself.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 30, 2018)

dgs70425 said:


> I'm interested in learning of some good sources myself.



Have you cycled?


----------



## dgs70425 (Jul 30, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Have you cycled?



Never. I've done some research but I'm honestly just dipping my toes in the water. Trying to gain as much information as I can from people who have.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 30, 2018)

dgs70425 said:


> Never. I've done some research but I'm honestly just dipping my toes in the water. Trying to gain as much information as I can from people who have.



Yes! Please research A LOT and make sure you’re ok with what you do permanently to your body:32 (17)::32 (20):


----------



## dgs70425 (Jul 30, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Yes! Please research A LOT and make sure you’re ok with what you do permanently to your body:32 (17)::32 (20):



I promise I will


----------



## Viduus (Jul 30, 2018)

dgs70425 said:


> I'm interested in learning of some good sources myself.



Be careful and read the rules. This isn’t a source board and the mods take requests very seriously. It’s ok to ask about the quality of a lab but you can’t ask directly for a source.

If anyone PMs you, consider it a scam and let POB or admin know.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 30, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Yes! Please research A LOT and make sure you’re ok with what you do permanently to your body:32 (17)::32 (20):



This cant be stressed enough. Learn all you can and then keep learning.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 30, 2018)

dgs70425 said:


> I'm interested in learning of some good sources myself.



Vid said it but ill say it again, this is not a source board, ask about a source but dont ask for a source, dont PM anyone asking about one and if someone PMs you about one notify an admin.


----------



## dgs70425 (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks guys. I appreciate it. I definitely want to respect the rules of the site.


----------



## dgs70425 (Jul 30, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Be careful and read the rules. This isn’t a source board and the mods take requests very seriously. It’s ok to ask about the quality of a lab but you can’t ask directly for a source.
> 
> If anyone PMs you, consider it a scam and let POB or admin know.



What exactly is POB? Sorry I'm really new to this stuff lol


----------



## Elivo (Jul 30, 2018)

LOL.....pillarofbalance is what a POB is. HUGE fan of reverse dieting!


----------



## dgs70425 (Jul 30, 2018)

Elivo said:


> LOL.....pillarofbalance is what a POB is. HUGE fan of reverse dieting!



Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Viduus (Jul 30, 2018)

dgs70425 said:


> What exactly is POB? Sorry I'm really new to this stuff lol



PillarOfBalance is one of the mods on this site. 

Also a a fan of warm peanut butter and socks but that’s a story for another day...


----------



## automatondan (Jul 30, 2018)

Elivo said:


> LOL.....pillarofbalance is what a POB is. HUGE fan of reverse dieting!





dgs70425 said:


> What exactly is POB? Sorry I'm really new to this stuff lol



DEFINITELY ask POB about reverse dieting if you want to make friends... Believe it or not, he is actually the one who started the whole diet fad. He knows a ton about it.


----------

